# Moving to Thailand, any help appreciated!



## Dougy Stu

Hi there any help on this no matter how big or small would be appreciated. My father has sold up and cut his ties in the UK. He is planning on getting a bus to Heathrow and hopping on a plane to Thailand with the view of living on his pension in Chang Mai. He has got a small bag packed and a mobile phone but that is about as far as his plans go, I admire his sense of adventure but I must say I am a little worried about him.
If the is anyone out there that has done it or just about to do it and maybe wants a travelling companion or even anyone already in Thailand (Chang Mai) that he could meet up with for a drink and a chat I think would be a great help.

Any advice, do's, don't and and pitfalls would also be great.

Again any advise no matter how small that I could pass on to him.

Thanks in Advance Troy.


----------



## oddball

Dougy Stu said:


> Hi there any help on this no matter how big or small would be appreciated. My father has sold up and cut his ties in the UK. He is planning on getting a bus to Heathrow and hopping on a plane to Thailand with the view of living on his pension in Chang Mai. He has got a small bag packed and a mobile phone but that is about as far as his plans go, I admire his sense of adventure but I must say I am a little worried about him.
> If the is anyone out there that has done it or just about to do it and maybe wants a travelling companion or even anyone already in Thailand (Chang Mai) that he could meet up with for a drink and a chat I think would be a great help.
> 
> Any advice, do's, don't and and pitfalls would also be great.
> 
> Again any advise no matter how small that I could pass on to him.
> 
> Thanks in Advance Troy.


 Unless he has checked into the many possible pit falls concerning visas and all the requirements needed to obtain what is needed , he could be in for a rough ride , Thailand can be a fantastic place for an older gentleman to live , but , it could easily drain him of all his resources in a short frame of time .He would be well advised to read up on a few forums for what to expect , that being said , i wish him health and happiness in one of the best places he could find it , if he keeps his head screwed on .


----------



## synthia

He will have no trouble finding others who have done the same things, as Chiang Mai is swarming with them.

He does need to read through this forum and some others, and be aware that the beautiful young thing that is madly in love with him is really mainly fond of his wallet.

He needs to check out the visa situation, because the old 'resident tourist' system of making monthly visa runs to Myanmar is pretty much dead. I will only keep him in the country for a short period. After three admissions of 30 days each (and since the in and out day counts as the end of one 90 days and the beginning of another, this gives him 88 days), then he must stay out of the country for 90 days or apply for a two month visa, which may or may not be granted, and which may or may no get him back into the country.


----------



## Dougy Stu

Thats for your replies guys, I will pass them on. Troy


----------



## kingwilly

Dougy Stu said:


> . My father has sold up and cut his ties in the UK. He has got a small bag packed and a mobile phone but that is about as far as his plans go,


great planning! 

expect to see another news item of farangs jumping to their death in pattaya


----------



## synthia

That's hardly helpful. Just because he hasn't done any more planning, doesn't mean he won't. And he can come to visit and change his mind. I did.


----------



## wolfmisc

HiTroy,
dont know how old your father is, but I suppose over 55. From this age on it is possible to get a non-immigrant visa O. To receive it you just have to prove an income of 65000 Baht per month (approx. 1000 pounds) or 800000 Baht on a bank account here. The visa is issued for 1 year and after that you can get a new one. In my case I have to leave the Kingdom every 3 months to get a new stamp in the passport. That can be just crossing the border for 1 hour and come back. 
Cost of living is quite low. Renting a house in Chiang Mai, Pattaya or Hua Hin will come up to 5000-15000 Baht per month. Eating, drinking etc. another 5000 to 10000, if you are not entertaining the girls too much or have one who is sucking your money. So there is still enough stuff for shopping, partying or traveling.
So let your dad come over here. Especially in Chiang Mai are plenty of English guys to be happy to see him.


----------



## oddball

wolfmisc said:


> HiTroy,
> dont know how old your father is, but I suppose over 55. From this age on it is possible to get a non-immigrant visa O. To receive it you just have to prove an income of 65000 Baht per month (approx. 1000 pounds) or 800000 Baht on a bank account here. The visa is issued for 1 year and after that you can get a new one. In my case I have to leave the Kingdom every 3 months to get a new stamp in the passport. That can be just crossing the border for 1 hour and come back.
> Cost of living is quite low. Renting a house in Chiang Mai, Pattaya or Hua Hin will come up to 5000-15000 Baht per month. Eating, drinking etc. another 5000 to 10000, if you are not entertaining the girls too much or have one who is sucking your money. So there is still enough stuff for shopping, partying or traveling.
> So let your dad come over here. Especially in Chiang Mai are plenty of English guys to be happy to see him.[/QUOTE
> Let him come and peruse the situation , but , all is not roses and candle lit dinners , he needs to look at the down side which has often happened to others , often for no fault of thier own , many do not find it as easy or convenient as posted , Thailand is not realy as co-operative as it may seem , please just be forewarned . Colin


----------



## wolfmisc

Hi Colin,
nowhere in the world its all roses and lit candles.
But most problems you face in Thailand are if you work or open a business here.
In case you just spend your retirement money its normally going smoothly.
I should know because I m doing exactly this for 8 years now.


----------



## oddball

wolfmisc said:


> Hi Colin,
> nowhere in the world its all roses and lit candles.
> But most problems you face in Thailand are if you work or open a business here.
> In case you just spend your retirement money its normally going smoothly.
> I should know because I m doing exactly this for 8 years now.


 Absolutely correct , i did it for 7 years , but saw and heard what can happen if you step out of line , even inadvertantly due to a lady-friends shinanagins , Thai are always right and the Falang takes the blame . Just like to warn newbies of the downside so that they go prepared instead of finding out the hard way . Colin .


----------



## retiredusn

If he has no knowledge yet of what he may do, have him get his retirement visa (OA) in England it is a bit of a hassel to get but the basic's are ; 50yrs old, pensions of at least 65000 baht per month this way he is covered for the first year or _two_ here if he plan's the renewal out right. I came on vacation 5 years ago and have been living living here since. Here like everywhere else has its downsides but the upsides outway those by many.


----------



## oddball

retiredusn said:


> If he has no knowledge yet of what he may do, have him get his retirement visa (OA) in England it is a bit of a hassel to get but the basic's are ; 50yrs old, pensions of at least 65000 baht per month this way he is covered for the first year or _two_ here if he plan's the renewal out right. I came on vacation 5 years ago and have been living living here since. Here like everywhere else has its downsides but the upsides outway those by many.


 Is that right ,you sir have perused Thaivisa probably more often than myself , and yet offer this somewhat simplistic point of view , in all fairness to the OP , the least you could do is offer your phone number , so that when all else fails , as it often does , he has a dependable port of call in a storm . Cum laudum , cum leadum , cum lose-um et alis , but please cum ,Thailand needs your money , much easier to just mail it , at least you still have a place to live .Colin .


----------



## synthia

Do not put your phone number in this forum! And oddball, don't even suggest such a thing.

The problem that keeps coming up over and over is that things have been changing rapidly, and you never know what is coming down the pike. Some countries grandfather in people who came under lower requriements, but since Thailand requires a periodic renewal, that doesn't happen there.

So the O visa will get you a year, but you can't be sure that the rules won't change next year. That's just the risk you take.

Now anybody can change the rules and nationalize everything and kick all the foreigners out, but that's a radical situation and doesn't happen so often. Unfortunately, Thailand's changes are the norm, not the exception, so you just have to go with the understanding that you might not be able to stay.


----------



## oddball

Synthia , oh Synthia , my whole response was tongue-in-cheek , just trying to lighten things up a little , have a happy day . Colin


----------



## synthia

Of course it was. Unfortunately everybody doesn't realize that. You've scared a few people, oddball.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Of course it was. Unfortunately everybody doesn't realize that. You've scared a few people, oddball.


 Synthia,you have been with me on most of my various posts on Thailand,i like to 'Scare ' people to a reasonable point,Thailand can be a scary place to move to,not only because of the corruption and lack of apparant justice to foriegners,but the myriad changes in immigration with the appropriate visas in place,the temperament of the issueing officer,the contempt and arrogance shown all to often. Many do not like you and many do not want you in 'Thier country ',so many expats get ripped off for all they possess by some sweet,smooth talking 'Teelac',some at the mean end of a fire-arm.
I personally enjoyed Thailand for all it has to offer,it is a fantastic country to visit,a treat to enjoy the people in a moo-ban,so many places of interest to visit and learn a completely different way of life.I could write a long essay on the attributes of Thailand that would/could bring tourists in the thousands,from my own personal experiences and the stories/tales i have enjoyed in an air-con bar/restaraunt.
The bottom line is,they need also to be aware of the 'Dark-side'of Thailand which few people relate to unsuspecting wanabee immigrants,somebody has to do the dirty work!!! Hope you understand me Synthia,Colin


----------



## synthia

I don't know if it is still true, but the consulate in Hull was at one time extremely liberal with the O visas.


----------



## Ted88888

oddball said:


> Absolutely correct , i did it for 7 years , but saw and heard what can happen if you step out of line , even inadvertantly due to a lady-friends shinanagins , Thai are always right and the Falang takes the blame . Just like to warn newbies of the downside so that they go prepared instead of finding out the hard way . Colin .


General truths are not always truths.

My wife (a farang) was involved in a three-car smash up a few years ago and the Thais were found to be at fault and even paid their fines while we were at the police station. So - the "fact" that a "farang" is always at fault is not true. I will accept though that it is the case a bit too often.

A retirement extension on a visa is easy to get and you don't really need to make border runs every 90 days. Or at least mine doesn't require that. Also, usually, any visa will do as there is not a specific "retirement visa" - it is an "extension of stay". Personally, I have found the immigration officials polite and businesslike. That is sufficient for what they need to do and perhaps appropriate. I was not there to make friends or find a drinking buddy - I was there to conduct some business and if I followed the procedures correctly, I got them done. I dressed and behaved appropriately, as we should in any government office. I have had no problems figuring out the ins and outs of various visas and "extensions of stay" while I have been here. They are a bit of a challenge though - in any country.

I find life on Phuket (been here about seven years now) unproblematic, simple, relatively inexpensive (though I DO live well) and relaxing. But - I am not in the bars every night - or any night really - and I mind my own business. I am friendly and get along well with my Thai neighbors and I don't drag hookers into the neighborhood that they need to worry about. Easy peasy.

My reference comes from living in five different countries since 1989 and while I am probably going to p*iss a few people off - I think that experience in a variety of countries softens Thailand's edges a bit. It is, yes, a developing country will all the problems that entails - but if one comes here seeking no special advantage and follows the rules they should do just fine.

If someone comes here and starts dating hookers and (I just can't believe it happens but it does) falls in love with a hooker - then they probably would have fallen for even the lousiest con man back home too. 

So . . . I guess what I am trying to say is that Thailand can be a great place for retirement. I suspect that the people jumping off of the tops of hotels, would have had the same problems no matter where they went.

Just my opinion.


----------



## oddball

Hi Ted88888,you are correct in what you say from a well behaved buisiness mans point of view,the problem is that so many go to Thailand on a much lower strata than yourself.I made my points to these people,but some-one once posted that good advise is mostly ignored,but that is not a reason to not give it.I kept my nose clean also and things went comparatively well for me,but i felt the need to bring to light some of the experiences of the more rambunkcious visitors and expats,there was no intent to offend or hurt the feelings of people such as yourself.Colin


----------



## Ted88888

I tend to agree with you, Colin - that there are those who come here who may need a bit of "wising up" and even growing up. 

That said, I also feel that always stressing the negative puts off the very people we need and want to come here.

I will admit I don't know much of Chiang Mai as I have never lived there and have only visited. I have lived in Bangkok twice before - but it is so huge I couldn't even begin to guess the overall trends there.

But, Phuket in particular, is attracting some very reputable people who intend to make a life here and to contribute to the community as a whole. I don't necessarily mean wealthy people - there are also many very decent people here of modest means (including me). People who aren't out in bars until sunrise and riding home drunk on their motorbikes. In fact, those old-style sexpats are finally and ever so slowly, being squeezed off the island. Good riddance. 
Maybe they are heading up to Chiang Mai?

Anyway, in my short time here (almost seven years now) I have seen some excellent changes in Phuket. The days of the sex tourist are limited - more and more families are coming here and rents are becoming too high for the little sleazy bars. All very good signs that Phuket is growing up.

Yeah, not a haven for backpackers any more. But, what has happened is more and more upscale jobs for skilled Thais who can now make very decent wages as the upscale resorts fight for and find they must pay for the best people. Other great benefits? Resorts are realizing the best employees want TWO days off a week, no more songthaews hauling people to work - now the best places provide air-conditioned buses. How many young women now see that - Geez, maybe they can make more money working in a 5* spa than they could as a hooker?! Yeah!

All great things! 

They take time, but they are coming. And I want to encourage those things that bring those positive changes. And those people that bring those changes.

But . . . that's just me.


----------



## synthia

Chiang Mai is very, very different from Phuket. What you write about Phuket makes me want to give it a try.

I think the more money you have invested in Thailand and the longer you have been there, the less likely you are to have visa problems. 

And the men fall for the hookers, and get taken for a lot of money, in a neverending stream. Otherwise, there wouldn't be so many of them.


----------



## Ted88888

synthia said:


> And the men fall for the hookers, and get taken for a lot of money, in a neverending stream. Otherwise, there wouldn't be so many of them.


I think (I hope), at least on Phuket, that this notion has just about run its course. Of course there are always a few fools around - doesn't matter what country you are in.

But, some perspective needs to be applied. I guess if people hang out in the bar areas - that's what they see. If you don't, you can see a whole different dynamic going on. And, I guess, that is what I am trying to point out. Though I quite realize I am not going to change anyone's opinion - I just hope to give some balance to the choir.

I didn't come here for women or booze or bars. And, there is a growing number of people here very much like me. Perhaps a new idea, but not really.

Hello! Over here! Step away from the bar and look around . . .

Yes, we are here!


----------



## skycop51

I am no expert, but can help. [email protected] is my address. Been married Thai for over 35 years gone through it all with family etc. I have also lived there during the war, and been back 2002. I am on my way back for 4/6 months. Going to split what time there from now on. I am sick dr. said have some fun...

William


----------



## synthia

I'm not sure what you are trying to say. Do you think the bar girl thing is fading away? Or do you think it is easy to avoid if you get away from the heavily touristed areas?


----------



## Ted88888

synthia said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say. Do you think the bar girl thing is fading away? Or do you think it is easy to avoid if you get away from the heavily touristed areas?


Both. At least down here on Phuket.


----------



## oddball

*moving to thailand*



Ted88888 said:


> Both. At least down here on Phuket.


 I do not think either will just go away,just move locations as has always happened,Thailand is what it is . Colin


----------



## synthia

My impression is that it is much, much worse than when I first visited Thailand in 1989. Then, Bangkok and Pattaya were the places where most of the sex tourism happened, and there was little if any to be seen in Chiang Mai or other towns. I'm not saying it wasn't there, just that it wasn't out there screaming in your face. And I'm talking about the same part of town in Chiang Mai, inside the moat, the tourist area. Men who wanted a companion while traveling usually hired someone from one of those two places and took them with them.


----------



## oddball

*moving to thailand*



synthia said:


> My impression is that it is much, much worse than when I first visited Thailand in 1989. Then, Bangkok and Pattaya were the places where most of the sex tourism happened, and there was little if any to be seen in Chiang Mai or other towns. I'm not saying it wasn't there, just that it wasn't out there screaming in your face. And I'm talking about the same part of town in Chiang Mai, inside the moat, the tourist area. Men who wanted a companion while traveling usually hired someone from one of those two places and took them with them.


 The impression i received during many years touring Thailand , is that the sex trade has become a vital part of income generated to allow literaly thousands of poor Thais to live a half decent life style . In saying that , one must appreciate that there is more to this than the 'Front line working lady ' , with so many more Thai husbands abandoning the family for which they should be morally responsible for , no welfare , no assistance or even appreciation that the problem exists by the government . Females are expected to fullfill the needs of immediate family , often with no skills or even education necessary to do this , not to mention lack of job availability or even a good work ethic . 
Working 10 or 12 hours a day at menial tasks affords a correponding pay structure , menial , so please let us look at this from the females point of view shall we ? Due to cultural family teachings and buddhist upbringing , prolific sex is an absolute NO-NO , what lies between the knees and navel is considered dirty , so what is left for this poor female to do when she is often sent to the city to 'Provide for the family '? Work is not easy to find for various preceeding comments , but a solution is found through conversation , you can work long hours for peanuts or just lie on your back and produce the income neccessary for your families good living standard with little effort . The man who flits from lady to lady is called a 'Butter-fly ' the lady that does the same is , however called 'A working lady 'because that is what she is in her and her families mind . I personally am not in total agreement with this arrangement , but prey tell me what alternatives do they have ? 
Should you happen to be anti this , that or the other , turn a blind eye to what goes on , or finance and institute an alternative , that will give you a ligitimate reason to belittle these poor unfortunate human individuals , good luck and god speed your efforts . Colin


----------



## Steve Reynolds

Thanks for the advice folks. I'm flying to Bangkok tomorrow for six weeks R & R  Nothing planned so if anyone wants to recommend something, feel free.

BTW, how much money will I need for this trip ? Not a big eater or drinker and I'm *definitely* not after the other 

Just want to see as much of the whole region as is humanly possible


----------



## Ted88888

Steve Reynolds said:


> . . . if anyone wants to recommend something, feel free.
> . . . Not a big eater or drinker and I'm *definitely* not after the other


Just visiting a place it is pretty hard to get a real perspective of what it might be like to live there. You might be able to get close to it if you park yourself somewhere for a few months.

However, IF you wish to see what the non-bar-booze-hooker scene is like - read the local newspapers, partake of local activities and community groups.

One reason so many people's perspective is slanted towards the bar and hooker scene is that they spent their time in that scene - rather than a very much vibrant expatriate and Thai lifestyle away from that scene. But - it possibly is not as easily accessible and maybe, to the visitors' eye, not quite as visible.

But - it is here and quite possible to spend a very positive and socially responsible life here, without crossing into that scene at all. I do, yes, have some friends with Thai wives - and their wives are not and never were hookers or bar girls. Most were and are professionals with good college/university educations.

From great book discussion groups to 125 voice choirs - there are lots of things to do here that are not apparent to the typical barstool commentator.

However, I'm not sure how you break into such social circles without actually living here for a while. I do hope you hear what I am saying though.

Life in ANY country can be and is what you make it.


----------



## synthia

I'm talking about this from a totally selfish perspective. While I should care that perhaps the people that burglarized my house in the US did it because it was the only way to support their kids, I don't. I care that my house was invaded. And I think that the men who dole out the money to some of these women care about what happened to them, not the whole history.

Also, just because it is a part of their culture and economy, doesn't mean I have to like. The first slaves arrived in the US in 1609, on, I think, the second ship. That really makes slavery a basic part of our economy and culture. It doesn't make it any less horrible.

I don't blame the women, I know what the situation is. I used to know a bar girl who was married with two kids, her husband was still with her, but he just couldn't bring in enough money. 

I'd legalize prostitution in the US, as I've never quite understood why it should be a crime.


----------



## 400peet

*Question: is the limit for retirement in thailand 50 or 55?*

Hi i am new here and have hear that retirement visa (1y) can i get from starting age at 50Y right? or is it 55Y now?

I have travel in thailand for 11y and have now thaivife and soon baby girl in denmark with me but we think about future with living there.. some can help me? Peter


----------



## Ted88888

It's not really a "retirement visa", but rather an extension of an existing visa for retirement purposes.

But, yes, 50 is the age.


----------



## 400peet

*Thanks fore good answer...*

I am happy and i will do save money to be older so i can retire later...

do you have some experiences about if i am married in thai and we want company togeter how to do fore "marrige visa" think we should have income about 40000bht and pay tax from this about 5% and have about 400000Bht at a acount then same roules as retirement??? do somebody know this?+

Smile from Peter and Napa


----------



## Ted88888

Personally, I found the "retirement visa" quite easy to do. The paperwork was fairly simple, straightforward and easy to do. 

Marriage visa stuff - has also changed a little bit in terms of being more stringent about meeting the requirements and documenting the marriage. By far the best place to get advice is:

Thailand Forum 

It's where I go every year a few months before it is time to renew whatever visa I am on at the time - just to check and see if there are any changes or complications. People there are quite helpful. However, it is like any online forum, you do have to sort through the barstool experts to get to the people who really know and have experience with it.


----------



## 400peet

*Super thanks Ted..*

Super thanks ted.. maybe we will come back if we need more good informations..

Super thanks fore given us the time

Where was you living now?

Peter


----------



## Ted88888

My pleasure Peter. Good luck.

I live on Phuket - my home has been here for six years. I love it!


----------



## Winkie

Don't forget health issues. Senioer people suffer from them more than we (I) do.

You need to have correct insurance. Hospitals are wonderful her, adn yes, very affordable too.

But I think Open Heart surgery, and medivac is best covered by insurance rather than personal expense.

Accidents can easily happen in thailand.


----------



## Ted88888

Only my personal opinion, but medivac is not necessary here - there are excellent hospitals in regional centers and Bangkok and world-class facilities in Singapore if you doubt what you can get here - all at a fraction of what they would cost in the West. And, I tend to believe - much better care.

You can get health insurance in this part of the world - far less expensive than in the West as the hospital and doctor expenses are far less. 

Family was visiting about a month ago and my elderly sister-in-law took a bad fall (actually the fall was at LAX where they shoved her on the plane and did everything they could to cover their liability a*sses - but nothing to care for the PERSON). My wife and I took her to Bangkok Phuket Hospital where she saw an EXCELLENT ortho specialist - got x-rays - saw the doc again - for about US$30 - all on a walk-in basis. 

Self-insuring here IS AN OPTION - at least for non-catastrophic illness and injury.

The physicians I have seen here have been far superior to any of the HMO garbage I got in the States. Doctors here will spend time and talk to you, listen to you AND pay attention. Since I've been in this part of the world I have solved several long-term nagging health problems that NEVER seemed to get solved in the West - partly because the physician was ALWAYS in a huge hurry and never listened, numbers was their game - to pay for the Mercedes and the trophy wife . . .

Just my opinion.


----------



## Ted88888

Further on the issue of horrible legal-issue-oriented health care in the "West" - when I was back in the States a few years ago a niece was in ICU on the edge of death and I went to visit her with her FATHER - my brother - and the staff at the hospital REFUSED to give her FATHER any information about her status!

Yeah, yeah, I understand the legal issues - but such stupidity just doesn't arise in this part of the world. The girl's FATHER for God's sake - at her death bed . . . what foolishness. 

And the West constantly tries to tell the East how to do things . . .


----------



## synthia

When I was in a private hospital in Singapore, the nurses and aides apologized if they didn't get to my be within about 30 seconds of my pressing the buzzer. Meds, meals, everything was always on time. 

I agree that even in Thailand, it would be better to have insurance than to pay for major expenses out of pocket. For instance, a knee replacement may be a bargain by American standards, but thousands of dollars is still a lot of money. And for people coming from countries with a national health system, your bargain doctor's visit that cost only $30 will seem like a fortune.


----------



## Winkie

Have lived in Thailand for about 9 years now.

I have my family here with me, and have always had good quality medical insurance. Whilst the cost of the insurance is also not cheap, I am very glad that it is there. Have never yet had a yearly medical expense that came anywhere close to the cost of the insurance, and hope I never will. But I still consider top quality insurance an absolute necessity.

Medivac, I think, is a very useful benefit, as is repatriation of remains (why pass the cost of your death onto others?)

Hospitals in Bangkok are more than First Class, without a doubt. service is excellent, professional, caring and very affordable most of the times. But have you had a medical emergency in a remote location?

Our kids are at school in Bangkok, annually the school trips (5-7 Days, remote location) are always supported by a nursing team and ambulance that travel with them, and a parmedic helicopter service is booked and reserved if needed.


----------



## Ted88888

Winkie said:


> Medivac, I think, is a very useful benefit, as is repatriation of remains (why pass the cost of your death onto others?).


It depends on each person's future plans and goals.

For me, I intend to die here and be cremated and chucked out in the Andaman Sea. As does my farang wife of 20-odd years. The very last thing I would want would be to go back to the lousy medical care and bad attitudes of the medical system "back home". 

Even if you wish to be buried in your home country you could still be cremated here and sending the package home would be FAR less expensive.

But, I know people have strong ideas about how they want to deal with such things. To each his own.


----------



## synthia

If you do want med-evac insurance, be sure to check the terms. Most policies will evacuate you to the nearest hospital that the insurance company believes will give you adequate care. In a serious emergency you won't be sent any further than Bangkok. When people who have insurance in nearby countries are med-evaced out, they are sent to Chiang Mai, Bangkok, or Singapore. So if you really want to go home, be sure that's what the insurance provides.


----------



## Nodsmir

*Taxes*

This is mainly for Oddball(Colin) or Wolfmsc, because you two have lived in Thailand for many years now. I am not sure what country you two are from, but if you have a retirement check coming in each month from say the U.S., would you have to still pay taxes and file a tax return with the U.S., or how does that work?


----------



## synthia

The US taxes its citizens on their world wide income. Not only are you required to file and pay US taxes on income from the US, but you must declare any income you have from any source outside the country and, with some exemptions applied, pay US taxes on that. If you work outside the country, and meet certain criteria, and fill out the appropriate form, you get an exemption for the first $80,000 of earned income. However, I don't think that applies to interest income, or rental income. I could be wrong there, so someone tell me if I've got it wrong.

The point is, there is nowhere in the world you can go and get out of filing and paying taxes on your income.


----------



## leoman20

tell me more of the trouble you had colin


----------



## wolfmisc

Nodsmir said:


> This is mainly for Oddball(Colin) or Wolfmsc, because you two have lived in Thailand for many years now. I am not sure what country you two are from, but if you have a retirement check coming in each month from say the U.S., would you have to still pay taxes and file a tax return with the U.S., or how does that work?


Hi Nodsmir,
I`m a German and my retirement check goes to a bank account in Germany. From there I transfer the money every 3 or 4 months to my Thai account.In Germany you are free of any taxes as a retiree.


----------

